# Good place for a senior citizen to retire at or not?



## Robert59 (Oct 20, 2021)

Enjoy no state income tax, low cost of living.

Retiring in Tennessee is one of the most affordable options in the country! It’s just another one of the many reasons Fairfield Glade is the perfect place to call _home.

https://fairfieldglade.net/low-cost-of-living/_


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 21, 2021)

Sounds nice! 
We are established in N.WI and would lose a lot by relocating in the way of family and friends, but it sure would be nice to relocate at least a little further south with some less cruel winter weather.  I think I would love SW WI with its 4 seasons and scenic hilly landscape, but we would still have the high taxes.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2021)

I would suggest visiting during the coldest part of the winter.
Experience has taught me that if you don't play golf, it is an expense I would rather not have.  Golf courses are expensive to maintain.
It is nice up that way during the summer.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 21, 2021)

I think each choice is up to the individual's wants and needs.  We moved to Dallas 15 years ago and had no idea what a great place it would be to retire.  I worked from home for 14 years and retired in 2020.  We live in an enclave of builders' spec homes where many residents are in their 60's and up.  People are friendly here and help each other out.  We were not at all used to that in Florida.

It is not a retirement area, but it is within walking distance from 17 miles of trails around a lake and many of the cyclists and pedestrians are older.  We're in a 6-mile "bubble" of grocery stores, restaurants, gyms, etc. as the area has really developed over the years so I never have to drive very far.

Also, with the exception of last February's severe winter freeze the weather is pretty decent for 9 out of 12 months.  We only had about 20 days of 100+ temps this past summer, and honestly we weren't that much hotter than other areas of the country (like the Pacific Northwest) that aren't used to it.  We're in late October and we have mostly been in the low 80's.  Also, humidity is lower here than in coastal cities.  I have walked by our lake consistently for all months except July and August. 

We are in a suburb of the city of Dallas and I would highly recommend the area.  For those looking at moving into a retirement community, there are some great ones in Plano, TX, about 25 miles north of Dallas.  My mother has lived there for 15 years and has been very happy.  TX is actually one of the top states for retirees these days.  Also, no state taxes and a reasonable cost of living.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 21, 2021)

I considered South Dakota.  I just hated leaving family.  But a cousin moved from California to South Dakota this last summer.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 21, 2021)

*I guess for everyone here, the "best" place would be where they are most comfortable, or at home.  A part of me would like to be in a warmer climate (than Western New York), but I am not one to easily welcome or adapt to change..moving to a new area, where I do not know people, or the surrounding area.

So, for me, the best thing was what I swore I would never do, and I came back to my home town (where I was born, and lived the first almost 30 years of my life.  I came back a year ago, live amongst other seniors. I have a small apartment, with a sufficient amount of storage space.
Cold winters, yes, but things are close, and I am comfortable*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 22, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Sounds nice!
> We are established in N.WI and would lose a lot by relocating in the way of family and friends, but it sure would be nice to relocate at least a little further south with some less cruel winter weather.  I think I would love SW WI with its 4 seasons and scenic hilly landscape, but we would still have the high taxes.


"less cruel"? How about "less_ brutal_"! I'm a native Wisconsinite from Hurley (as in Hayward, Hurley and Hell) but would only consider being a sNOwbird and living there in the summer. Well, I'd do more than consider it. I'd do it if my finances permitted.

SW WI isn't far enough south to suit me. We have three mild seasons down here and even occasionally get sNOw. Our fourth season, summer, is long and hot. In summer, I'm outdoors early in the morning and later in the evening. My dad used to say there were two temperatures in WI in winter, cold and colder and two temperatures in Georgia in summer, hot and hotter! Thank heaven for a/c.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 22, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I think each choice is up to the individual's wants and needs.  We moved to Dallas 15 years ago and had no idea what a great place it would be to retire.  I worked from home for 14 years and retired in 2020.  We live in an enclave of builders' spec homes where many residents are in their 60's and up.  People are friendly here and help each other out.  We were not at all used to that in Florida.
> 
> It is not a retirement area, but it is within walking distance from 17 miles of trails around a lake and many of the cyclists and pedestrians are older.  We're in a 6-mile "bubble" of grocery stores, restaurants, gyms, etc. as the area has really developed over the years so I never have to drive very far.
> 
> ...


We live not far from Brenham, Texas, and this year there was not a single day of 100° weather.
Have lived here for many years on 12 wooded acres.  Nice.  Living the dream. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 22, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> I considered South Dakota. I just hated leaving family. But a cousin moved from California to South Dakota this last summer.


California -> South Dakota!! Gets you away from those mild winters I guess.

The place with the best climate I have ever experienced was Quito, Ecuador.  It's right on the equator at 9,200 ft elevation.  Everyday is in the 70s, a little cooler at night.  It rains every few days year round so not a rainforest but all stays green.  No seasonal variation.  Course you'd be in Ecuador, not my first choice for other reasons.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 22, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> SW WI isn't far enough south to suit me. We have three mild seasons down here and even occasionally get sNOw. Our fourth season, summer, is long and hot. In summer, I'm outdoors early in the morning and later in the evening. My dad used to say there were two temperatures in WI in winter, cold and colder and two temperatures in Georgia in summer, hot and hotter! Thank heaven for a/c.



I think I might miss the snow and even the cold dry weather winter affords us. I actually look forward to October, November, and December. But by about mid January I am ready to move on to spring, yet we sometimes must wait until mid-April to see it! That is why SW WI would be a nice compromise. 

Had our first light snow today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2021)

I had friends that retired to Norris, Tennessee.  

They enjoyed the three season climate, low cost of home ownership and proximity to larger cities, Florida, etc...

I’m more like Marie. I live in Central New York not far from where I was born. 

 I don’t mind winter now that I can pick and choose when I venture out.  My vehicle is in a heated garage and the apartment management deals with the snow removal 

My taxable income is low enough that taxes are negligible.

The area is shabby and comfortable like an old familiar pair of shoes.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 22, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I guess for everyone here, the "best" place would be where they are most comfortable, or at home.  A part of me would like to be in a warmer climate (than Western New York), but I am not one to easily welcome or adapt to change..moving to a new area, where I do not know people, or the surrounding area.
> 
> So, for me, the best thing was what I swore I would never do, and I came back to my home town (where I was born, and lived the first almost 30 years of my life.  I came back a year ago, live amongst other seniors. I have a small apartment, with a sufficient amount of storage space.
> Cold winters, yes, but things are close, and I am comfortable*





Liberty said:


> We live not far from Brenham, Texas, and this year there was not a single day of 100° weather.
> Have lived here for many years on 12 wooded acres.  Nice.  Living the dream. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you!  We love Texas.  I envy you for living on 12 wooded acres!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had friends that retired to Norris, Tennessee.
> 
> They enjoyed the three season climate, low cost of home ownership and proximity to larger cities, Florida, etc...
> 
> ...


Well said.  That's exactly how I feel about where I live.  I did an awful lot of adjusting to new places when I was younger; it was fine and even fun most of the time when I was young and adventurous, but  I don't have any desire to do it again.


----------

